# Block Chain Replacement?



## carlitos60 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just wondering when did the Block Chain was replaced with the Newer Skip Chain?
:o
New Kid on the Block!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 11, 2013)

Track guys were using block chains up into the 1960's at least, but roller chains were popular in the real world by around 1900.  Both were available in the 1938 Island cycle supply catalog.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

*Block Chain*

Here are some links that might be of interest to those of Block Chain.....

*Block chain links:*

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/extras/inch-pitch-block-chain.html

http://www.nostalgic.net/vintage-bicycle-chain

http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/wiki/Block_chain

http://racycle.blogspot.ie/2009/03/racycle-chain-another-racycle-oddity.html

*Block chain history*

http://www.renold.com/Company/CompanyInformation/History.asp

http://books.google.ie/books?id=ZdX...onepage&q=bicycle block chain history&f=false

http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/BSA:_Bicycles

http://www.mosi.org.uk/media/34485170/mosi_renold panels final.pdf

Block Chain Sizes

http://block-chain.safety-bicycle-development.the-safety-bicycle.antique-bicycles.net

*Making Block Chain*

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general-archive/making-block-chain-81274/

*Block chain makers*

3/16” wide  $50.00/ft
¼”, 5/16”,3/8”, and ½” wide $45.00/ft 

Mike Cates
2257 Cameo Road,
Carlsbad,
CA 92008-2759

Email: cates0321@hotmail.com
(760) 473-6201 cell (best to reach me at)
(760) 729-0321 home / answering machine


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Block Chain*

Great Info!!!!!

Thanks Guys!!!!

So, what I got was:    All bikes Before 1900 should have a Block Chain; and Any Bike until 1936 could also have it!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

Just from personal observation, I haven't seen blocks much past 1908. Just say'n.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 12, 2013)

Except for those darn track guys who stuck with the block chain well into the 1960's:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/extras/inch-pitch-block-chain.html
Here are some Campagnolo inch pitch cranksets:
http://campy.imnotafraidofyou.com/
Put one on your Huffman and wow the crowd!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Track Block Chain*

Those Track Block Chains do not have the same Vintage and Simple Look of the Originals which I Love!


----------

